# e-mail from Ryanair advising that Spanish Govt are increasing charges.



## divadsnilloc (17 Apr 2012)

Friend of mine received an e-mail from Ryanair this morning advising that the Spanish Govt are considering increasing airport charges later this month. 

The mail advises that even for existing bookings, they are going to charge any additional costs onto your booking if these increases are implemented by the Spanish authority.

Surely this is illegal under consumer law as when you paid for your flight originally you entered into a binding contract with the company.


----------



## rayn (17 Apr 2012)

See  "General terms and Conditions of Travel"  Clause 4.2.2

They have it covered


----------



## PolkaDot (17 Apr 2012)

I got the email to. Here's what it said:



> Dear Customer
> 
> In relation to your flight reference XXX
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne 1 (5 Jul 2012)

Seems like they have it covered alright and they are going to apply retrospectively to flights booked before 2nd July or will give passengers an opportunity to cancel their flights if they can't/won't pay. Problem is we don't know how much the extra tax will be. My daughter has paid for 5 tickets on her credit card which is maxed out. Does anybody know what the charge will be?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (7 Jul 2012)

Not a huge amount - http://www.gadling.com/2012/07/07/spain-raises-airport-taxes/ seems to suggest about 7 Euro extra per person at Madrid & Barcelona ... Probably less at smaller airports


----------



## TheShark (9 Jul 2012)

€1.92 from Alicante , option to cancel and have a full refund if not agreeing to pay new tax. Refund applications before 13th July.


----------



## Murt2006 (9 Jul 2012)

got this message from RA also, they have a link (to thei website) in the mail which will show what the charges are, saw this flagged a few months back in an article in the examiner so was just waiting for them to pounce....

they are not really giving much time to cancel flights ar they?, not that i will be doing this....heading to Salou next monday with wife and kids and we need a holiday....


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jul 2012)

My understanding was that the charges have only just been brought in so I can't see why you think it's Ryanair not giving you much time to cancel flights at least they're giving you the option and not automatically charging you.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2012)

Dear Customer,  The Spanish 2012 budget was passed into law on Saturday 30 June, as a result all airlines are obliged, with effect from 1 July onwards to collect increased Spanish airport departure taxes from all passengers booked on flights after that date.  In accordance with Ryanair's General Terms and Conditions of Travel (Article 4.2.2) we hereby advise passengers that we will debit passengers for the increased airport departure tax imposed by the Spanish government for all flights departing from Spain which were booked before the 1st July 2012 for travel from the 1st July onwards. These monies will be debited automatically from the payment card used at the time of booking.  If you are not willing to accept this additional charge you may cancel your flights and apply for a full refund of your unused airfare, however you must do so by Friday 13th of July, otherwise your payment card will be charged.  You may apply for a refund of your Spanish flight by clicking on the below link: 
[link removed - Brendan]  Please see below confirmation of the charges, per person, departing from Spain.  http://www.ryanair.com/en/notices/gops/120706-sp_apt_tax_en-GB


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2012)

Other than for flights departing Madrid and Barcelona, they all cost less than €2. 

What have other airlines done?


----------



## weeclare (10 Jul 2012)

*What does a FULL refund actually mean*

Got this email like others for a full refund on unused airfare.  I was wanting to cancel anyway so this would be great.  Does anyone know if i will get all my money with taxes and baggage?
I would hope so as they are offering me the refund.

Thanks, Clare


----------



## weeclare (10 Jul 2012)

Just checled my itinerary.  Been charged for 4 times flights out.  4 times flights back.  8 times eu261 levy. 8 times ets levy.  8 web check in.  4 checked bags and 4 admin.  
Was hoping to get all or most of this back.  
Its just short of £460

Cheers, Clare


----------



## EvilDoctorK (11 Jul 2012)

http://www.ryanair.com/en/notices/gops/120706-sp_apt_tax_en-GB would suggest that you should get a full refund

However the wording "apply for a full refund of your unused airfare" is slightly ambiguous suggesting that it might be fare only and not "taxes" 

I'd guess that they'll give you a full refund for everything 

However note that you must apply for this before this Friday.


----------



## Slim (11 Jul 2012)

weeclare said:


> Just checled my itinerary. Been charged for 4 times flights out. 4 times flights back. 8 times eu261 levy. 8 times ets levy. 8 web check in. 4 checked bags and 4 admin.
> Was hoping to get all or most of this back.
> Its just short of £460
> 
> Cheers, Clare


 
would you really cancel your flights because of this levy?


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jul 2012)

weeclare said:


> Got this email like others for a full refund on unused airfare.* I was wanting to cancel anyway* so this would be great. Does anyone know if i will get all my money with taxes and baggage?
> I would hope so as they are offering me the refund.
> 
> Thanks, Clare


 


Slim said:


> would you really cancel your flights because of this levy?


 
You missed the part where s/he wanted to cancel anyway.


----------



## Slim (12 Jul 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> You missed the part where s/he wanted to cancel anyway.


 
Ah! Right, thanks.


----------

